# Pics of some of my inverts DUW!



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

here are some pics of some of my inverts, i have more, but geeze, i ain't taking a pic of all em! (plus i can only put 10 pics on here)


Here is a pic of my invert shelves....








one of my two p. miranda






one of my two GBB's






one of my two g. pulchra's






freshly molted l. parahybana






communal emperor scorpion tank....






freshly molted adult female Lampropelma violaceopes






juvie female T. blondi






scolopendra subspinipes







adult male H. arizonensis


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

I think you are crazy. ;P I'm gonna have nightmares now lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome  Arachnids are so interesting to watch, as are other large insects.

Kristina


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Awesome  Arachnids are so interesting to watch, as are other large insects.
> 
> Kristina



yes they are! they are so much fun to watch. they are really a lot more interesting than most people give them credit for. some of them are AMAZING burrowers and diggers, making tunnels and caverns all throughout their substrate. and the ones that web.....awesome!


----------



## terracolson (Apr 6, 2010)

cool, icky, scream, prefer pics, not in real life


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL, I used to let my Rosehair crawl all over and web on me... Somewhere I have video, one Halloween I dressed up like "living dead girl" (a very intricate costume, I might add) and laid in a coffin, with her webbing all over the place, even my face. 

But on a less odd/freaky note, lol, they are very cool. Insects are the most prevalent life forms on earth, and arachnids prey on them. Some arachnids and insects have very intricate relationships, such as Pepsis formosa and Pepsis thisbe and tarantulas. Do a leading reading on it - how a tarantula that would usually react violently to the stimulation of being touched, sits perfectly still and lets the wasp close in for the paralyzing bite....

Kristina


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2010)

I think they are amazing..........and beautiful.......in YOUR house. LOL...no really, they are beautiful.


----------



## jblayza (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the S. subspinipes, I love how they'll be eating one roach and holding like two or three more with its other legs.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

jblayza said:


> Love the S. subspinipes, I love how they'll be eating one roach and holding like two or three more with its other legs.



yeah, pedes are so cool. i have that one and a smaller "cherry head". i'm going out soon to do some local hunting for some of the larger heros we have here in oklahoma. can't wait!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

I have to say, I think tarantulas are so cool!!
The scorpions I could live without  What kind of pets do they make? Can you handle them? Can they kill you? I don't mean to sound stupid  but I really don't know anything about them!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> I have to say, I think tarantulas are so cool!!
> The scorpions I could live without  What kind of pets do they make? Can you handle them? Can they kill you? I don't mean to sound stupid  but I really don't know anything about them!



it all depends on the species. my big emperor scorps i can pick them up and handle them no problem. they are the only ones i will pick up! i have a gravid L. quinquestriata who will ruin your world if you get stung by her. I also have 4 hottentotta trilieneatus who are pretty hot, as well as some Mesobuthus martensii and B. jacksoni which wouldn't feel very good!

and as for being "pets", they are pretty much just for looking at. they are so wicked looking i can't help but love them, especially the ones with attitude!


----------



## jblayza (Apr 6, 2010)

Love B. jacksoni, i miss mine so much.




And C vittatus


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice collection. Love the blondi. I've just got a couple of small Brachypelma smithi, right now. Used to keep Avicularia. Where's a good place to learn more about the 'pedes? Always been interested in them, don't know much about them. I've certainly got plenty for them to eat!


----------

